

A better x86 memory model: x86-TSO [pdf] - signa11
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-745.pdf

======
drallison
Interesting paper, important material for algorithm designers and machine
architects. Memory models, particularly relaxed models, are difficult and
important.

Both the Sparc 64 and the DEC Alpha had formal memory models.

